# Word of the Day: Hereafter



## Em in Ohio (Jun 8, 2020)

Definition: after this; from now on; in the future; following this; in the state of life after death


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm hoping that I'll meet my mother, my son, my  grandmother, and my pets in the hereafter...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 8, 2020)

In the year 2020, the world was faced with major upheaval from multiple traumatic events.  Hereafter, the world may be more humble, more logical, and more compassionate.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Whether or not there is a hereafter can be the cause of many arguments.

(I'm taking a 'wait and see' attitude, but trying to be good, regardless!  ~ Em)


----------



## Matrix (Jun 8, 2020)

I hope life will be easier hereafter.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 8, 2020)

My brain ached this morning, so I took two aspirins with caffeinated coffee and hopefully hereafter, my day will go better!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2020)

The instructions for brownies are on the box. Hereafter, that is where you'll find them.






(I wonder if the instructions are on how to make brownies from scratch!  ~ Em)


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Some people, after they've tasted box cake or brownies, they say, hereafter, they want only homemade.

Myself personally, just to let everyone know, 
hereafter, I will be accepting either type!  

(Oh, I just recalled, the well-known quotation> "Speak now , or forever (_hereafter!) Hold your peace!"   )_


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 8, 2020)

With Joan's marriage to  Jake Smith , hereafter she will  be known as Joan Smith.


----------

